# microplastics killing fish in ocean



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...efore-they-reach-reproductive-age-study-finds


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Its a huge problem and its not just microplastics that's killing fish and other marine life.

https://www.facebook.com/AKVARYUMGUNLUGU/posts/1154723244579488?pnref=story
--
Paul


----------

